# Where has the Time Gone?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's second birthday is tomorrow, and we do have some surprises planned for him. But it was beautiful today and we were out in the garden, and I had to share this picture!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

You even got his eyes! He has the most amazing coloring, very cool and very cute. I love the pic of him running in the grass... beautiful


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a GORGEOUS picture! You need to submit that one for the Calendar...a perfect Spring day 

And Happy Birthday to your lil' fellow :grouphug: I agree, the time DOES fly by, just the other day they were puppies

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hard to believe two years has gone by. Happy, happy birthday Kodi. Love that picture of him relaxing in the garden.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, it's hard to believe Kodi will be two already! What a beautiful picture of him - he's such a handsome boy. Are the flowers wild violets?

Happy Birthday, Kodi!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It can't be 2 yrs already. Beautiful pic of the birthday boy. Happy birthday Kodi.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful picture! Happy Birthday to Kodi.
He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lkwilson said:


> You even got his eyes! He has the most amazing coloring, very cool and very cute. I love the pic of him running in the grass... beautiful


Thanks! The one of him in the grass was when he was really little... probably about 16 weeks.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KODI!:whoo:​


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> That's a GORGEOUS picture! You need to submit that one for the Calendar...a perfect Spring day
> 
> And Happy Birthday to your lil' fellow :grouphug: I agree, the time DOES fly by, just the other day they were puppies
> 
> Kara


Thanks, Kara! How do calendar submissions work? Are they one-time use, or do you have to give permanent rights to the forum?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everybody!

Yes, Kathie, they are wild violets in the agility field... I don't want to cut the grass until the've gone by. It's just too pretty out there now!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, big boy. Awesome picture.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kodi - what a beautiful picture!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kodi, I hope you enjoy your special day!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

happy birthday Kodi.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kodi! How pretty the violets are and how handsome Kodi is! Yes, it is great to see that he has eyes!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kodi!!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

What a handsome guy! Happy Birthday Kodi - enjoy your special day.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Kodi


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a wonderful photo! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KODI. What a handsome little fellow you are.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Kara! How do calendar submissions work? Are they one-time use, or do you have to give permanent rights to the forum?


I don't know for certain, I guess you do have to give permission by sending it, I'd guess just one time use, unless the picture was used again in the future if it was fabulous 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ppt birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KODI MADDIE AND ZOEY ARE CELEBRATING!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kodi.
Hope you get a brother or sister for your present!!!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Handsome Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KODI MADDIE AND ZOEY ARE CELEBRATING!


Very cute!!! Kodi is honored!

We took video of him opening presents and getting his cake, but I'll have to see if I can figure out how to get it posted in a reasonable length of time! Right now, he's having a well-earned nap after a romp with his "cousin". (A Bassett Husky cross of all things!<g>)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, and NO... Kodi is NOT getting a baby brother or sister... at least not this year!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:cheer2:arty::cheer2:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY,dear Kodi.As you say how the time flies.I love the wild Violets in your field, they are very rare in England,though I have seen a very few this year, up on the hills around where we live.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday! I adored the violet pic. You should add it to your signature. very pretty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> :cheer2:arty::cheer2:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY,dear Kodi.As you say how the time flies.I love the wild Violets in your field, they are very rare in England,though I have seen a very few this year, up on the hills around where we live.


Thanks! You may not have all the violets, but you have bluebell woods!!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kodi! You re a good looking puppy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kodi!!!!! Two years old, no way!! Time does fly, it is true life goes by so fast when your having a good time. I know you and Kodi are having great times together.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

krandall said:


> Thanks, everyone, and NO... Kodi is NOT getting a baby brother or sister... at least not this year!


 Thanks for the chuckle! Happy Birthday Kodi!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Thanks! You may not have all the violets, but you have bluebell woods!!!


 I would love to see Blue Bell woods Campaniles are one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kodi you handsome boy! Two years already!! Great photo Karen. So glad to see him looking so happy like that.


----------



## enp123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Karen,
Happy B-day! Kodi is so handsome! Best, Elyse & Berto


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful picture of a handsome boy. Happy Birthday Kodi.!!!


----------

